
Chicago based Excelerate 2011 accelerator is accepting applications - harper
http://www.exceleratelabs.com/schedule/
======
harper
Just got back from a kickoff event and it is going to be an amazing year. Feel
free to ping me (harper@nata2.org) or @harper if you want more info.

